# Firmware update for the SIGMA 24-70mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 2, 2018)

> We would like to announce that a firmware update for the SIGMA 24-70mm F2.8 DG OS HSM | Art for SIGMA, Canon, and Nikon is now available.
> This firmware update corrects the phenomenon that the Manual Override (MO) function will be disabled after adjusting the settings of focus mode switch on SIGMA Optimization Pro (Macintosh ver.).
> *Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 DG HSM OS $1299*
> For customers who own the SIGMA USB DOCK, please update the firmware via SIGMA Optimization Pro.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------

